# why is windows so slow these days



## kingofhakers (Jun 21, 2007)

its so slow. it takes about 5 minutes for any computer to load yahoo, nevertheless this techpowerup forum. and it takes about two times longer for me to post anything new on this stuff.


----------



## Ehstii (Jun 21, 2007)

uhh, windows has nothing to do with the speed of your internet.

try a diferent ISP or pay more with your current ISP for faster speeds.


----------



## bruins004 (Jun 21, 2007)

kingofhakers said:


> its so slow. it takes about 5 minutes for any computer to load yahoo, nevertheless this techpowerup forum. and it takes about two times longer for me to post anything new on this stuff.



You never know it could also be a Trojan or some adware on your computer.
Do a scan using Sbybot or Adaware


----------



## GJSNeptune (Jun 21, 2007)

Why are threads so vague these days? And in the wrong subforum.


----------



## Ehstii (Jun 21, 2007)

run some scans.

or reformat and see if it makes a diference.

if it does, then its not your ISP.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Jun 21, 2007)

my windows isn't slow. my yahoo! messenger takes about 10 seconds, and it takes a total time of 45 seconds to boot. what are your system specs?


----------



## kingofhakers (Sep 14, 2007)

watcha mean? its regular charter, not special in any way. my dad has a wireless router that connects his computer to the internet. my router that connects me to the internet works best if the whole cable is loaded directly into the router. my friends think that something in between the base lines and my house is malfunctioning... so far the service will be free if they dont come into  my house. if they come in, it will cost quite a bit of money. but the router sometimes starts blinking simultaneously, which, im supposing means that the internet is completely off. everyonce in a while, all but one of the lights will go off. my dad's router always becomes solid, but the two endlights are supposed to be blinking all the time. i have also reformatted at least fifteen times within the past week or so. there are no trojans or spybots, otherwise my computer will immediately seek and destroy. i added a bit of my custom spyware that goes through my own computer and cleans out anything that is stray or unclean. my computer is also set to run scans everytime i turn the computer on.


----------



## Oliver_FF (Sep 16, 2007)

have you tried borrowing your dads router? it's not unheard of for a router to die, especially a cheap tacky one


----------



## AsRock (Sep 16, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> my windows isn't slow. my yahoo! messenger takes about 10 seconds, and it takes a total time of 45 seconds to boot. what are your system specs?



Probably yahoo and all there added BS lol.  Use a 3rd party or some thing hehe.

You could try 3D Traceroute that will show you were the bad server(s) are.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 17, 2007)

kingofhakers said:


> watcha mean? its regular charter, not special in any way. my dad has a wireless router that connects his computer to the internet. my router that connects me to the internet works best if the whole cable is loaded directly into the router. my friends think that something in between the base lines and my house is malfunctioning... so far the service will be free if they dont come into  my house. if they come in, it will cost quite a bit of money. but the router sometimes starts blinking simultaneously, which, im supposing means that the internet is completely off. everyonce in a while, all but one of the lights will go off. my dad's router always becomes solid, but the two endlights are supposed to be blinking all the time. i have also reformatted at least fifteen times within the past week or so. there are no trojans or spybots, otherwise my computer will immediately seek and destroy. i added a bit of my custom spyware that goes through my own computer and cleans out anything that is stray or unclean. my computer is also set to run scans everytime i turn the computer on.


Well the scan is why it takes so long to boot. Don't do that. And you never answered our question about your hardware. What are your hardware specs? If you're trying to run XP SP2 on a 500Mhz PIII with 128MB of SDRAM, it's gonna be slow no matter what you do.


----------



## driver66 (Sep 17, 2007)

kingofhakers said:


> so far the service will be free if they dont come into  my house. if they come in, it will cost quite a bit of money.



WTF??


----------



## JacKz5o (Sep 17, 2007)

Could it be your internet thats slow? Definitely try scanning for some spyware, AdAware and SpyBot are the best. Make sure to get a firewall too if you don't have one currently. ZoneAlarm has some free firewalls that work pretty well.


----------



## kingofhakers (Sep 18, 2007)

XP SP2 i think. im really not sure. just some form of internet from charter. but im pretty sure its xp sp2.


----------



## DaMulta (Sep 18, 2007)

reinstall time


----------



## d44ve (Sep 18, 2007)

kingofhakers said:


> watcha mean? its regular charter, not special in any way. my dad has a wireless router that connects his computer to the internet. my router that connects me to the internet works best if the whole cable is loaded directly into the router. my friends think that something in between the base lines and my house is malfunctioning... so far the service will be free if they dont come into  my house. if they come in, it will cost quite a bit of money. but the router sometimes starts blinking simultaneously, which, im supposing means that the internet is completely off. everyonce in a while, all but one of the lights will go off. my dad's router always becomes solid, but the two endlights are supposed to be blinking all the time. i have also reformatted at least fifteen times within the past week or so. there are no trojans or spybots, otherwise my computer will immediately seek and destroy. i added a bit of my custom spyware that goes through my own computer and cleans out anything that is stray or unclean. my computer is also set to run scans everytime i turn the computer on.







Wow... it took you almost 3 months to reply to your original thread!??!?!

That is a slow computer!


----------



## kingofhakers (Sep 25, 2007)

oh crap. 
read this:

http://www.americanchronicle.com/articles/viewArticle.asp?articleID=12963

Spyware can:

1. Monitor your keystrokes for reporting purposes.

2. Scan files located on your hard drive. 

3. Snoop through applications on our desktop.

4. Install other spyware programs into your computer.

5. Read your cookies.

6. Steal credit card numbers, passwords, and other personal information.

7. Change the default settings on your home page web browser.

8. Mutate into a second generation of spyware thus making it more difficult to eradicate.

9. Cause your computer to run slower.

10. Deliver annoying pop up advertisements.

11. Add advertising links to web pages for which the author does not get paid. Instead, payment is directed to the spyware programmer that changed the original affiliate’s settings.

12. Provide the user with no uninstall option and places itself in unexpected or hidden places within your computer making it difficult to remove.


----------



## AsRock (Sep 25, 2007)

kingofhakers said:


> oh crap.
> read this:
> 
> http://www.americanchronicle.com/articles/viewArticle.asp?articleID=12963
> ...



You been living under a rock ?.

You could try using a differant browser like firefox Mozilla SeaMonkey  All so in stall Ad-aware S&D Search and Distroy and System machanic for a default windows spyware which the other 2 don't see.

Get rid off yahoo and reinstal;l it with out all it's rubbish that is more likley to help too.


----------



## bassmasta (Sep 25, 2007)

i've found that some of the new windows updates have cut my internet connection's speed in half.  it's a driver conflict, but you should look into it.


----------



## Morgoth (Sep 25, 2007)

or get some more ram if every thing is slow...


----------



## kingofhakers (Oct 9, 2007)

i found out that my dad's internet has to be disconnected in order for my internet to work at all. and my computer has to be directly connected to the tv cable. my dad's internet doesnt work ninety percent of the time even if it is hooked up. so what is going on?


----------



## kingofhakers (Oct 26, 2007)

well, i've found out two reasons why. first of all, my computer is always on hibernate or standby, which considerably slows down the computer, then the second thing is that the receiver is getting old a crappy and slow.


----------



## syker (Nov 17, 2007)

its probably just the memory. or your video card.


----------



## Morgoth (Nov 17, 2007)

Buy a new computer ! lol


----------



## Completely Bonkers (Nov 17, 2007)

Whois syker? Seems like a friendly guy...


----------



## syker (Aug 31, 2008)

Syker was a Civil War general. i dont remember exactly, but i think he was a union general. he helped defeat general lee's troops with general ulysses s. grant at... i think it was Pickett's Charge. very smart general. too bad that history has nearly deleted him from the text books.


----------



## Morgoth (Aug 31, 2008)

lol... i noticed my thanked whent up


----------

